# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Mrekullitë në Kuran!

## Immaculate

*"Kurani është shpallje e Zotit të botëve."* (Esh-Shuara 192)

Katërmbëdhjetë shekuj më parë Allahu zbriti për njerëzimin Kuranin si një libër udhëzues, i cili u bën thirrje njerëzve për të ndjekur rrugën e vërtetë, duke zbatuar parimet e parashtruara në të. Që prej ditës së shpalljes së tij e deri në ditën e gjykimit, ky libër i fundit hyjnor do të jetë i vetmi udhëzim për njerëzimin.

Stili i pakrahasueshëm i Kuranit dhe urtësia e tij e përkryer janë tregues të qartë se ai është Fjala e Allahut. Përveç kësaj, Kurani ka mjaft veçori te tjera të mrekullueshme, të cilat vërtetojnë se ai është me të vërtetë një libër hyjnor. Një prej këtyre veçorive është fakti se një numër i konsiderueshëm i fakteve shkencore, të cilat njeriu mundi ti zbulonte vetëm me ndihmën e teknologjisë së shekullit XX, janë shpallur në Kuran 1400 vjet më parë.

Sigurisht që nuk mund të pretendojmë se Kurani është një libër shkencor, pasi qëllimi i shpalljes së tij nuk është shtjellimi i fakteve shkencore apo shpjegimi i dukurive natyrore, por, siç e thamë dhe më lart, udhëzimi i njerëzve drejt së vërtetës. 

Megjithatë, në Kuran gjejmë shumë fakte shkencore, të cilat janë zbuluar në mënyrë të plotë vetëm në sajë të fjalës së fundit të teknologjisë bashkëkohore. Këto fakte shkencore nuk mund të perceptoheshin në kohën e shpalljes së tij, gjë që vërteton akoma më tepër prejardhjen e tij hyjnore.

Që të kuptojmë mrekullitë shkencore në Kuran, pikësëpari duhet të hedhim një vështrim në nivelin e shkencës që mbizotëronte në kohën kur u shpall ky libër hyjnor.

Në shekullin VII, në të cilin zbriti Kurani, në shoqërinë arabe ekzistonin shumë besime të pabazuara dhe supersticioze, me të cilat ishin përzier edhe çështjet shkencore. Mungesa e teknologjisë, me anë të së cilës do të studionin të fshehtat e natyrës dhe universit, i la këta arabë të hershëm nën ndikimin e bestynive dhe legjendave të trashëguara nga gjeneratat e mëparshme. Për shembull, ata supozonin se malet ishin ato që e mbanin qiellin lart. Ata besonin se toka ishte e sheshtë dhe në dy skajet e saj ndodheshin male të larta, të cilat ishin shtyllat që  mbanin qiellin lart.

Sidoqoftë, të gjitha këto besime të kota të shoqërisë arabe u zhdukën me zbritjen e Kuranit. Në ajetin e dytë të sures Er-Rrad thuhet: 
*Allahu është Ai që i ngriti qiejt pa asnjë shtyllë...* 
Ky ajet hodhi poshtë besimin e trashëguar të arabëve se qielli qëndron lart i mbajtur prej maleve. Në mjaft çështje të tjera janë shpallur argumente të rëndësishme, në një kohë kur askush skishte asnjë njohuri për to. Kurani, i cili zbriti në kohën kur njerëzit dinin shumë pak rreth astronomisë, fizikës ose biologjisë, përmban argumente bazë mbi një sërë dukurish dhe fenomenesh të ndryshme, si krijimi i Universit, krijimi i qenieve njerëzore, struktura e atmosferës dhe ekuilibri delikat, i cili bën të mundur jetën në tokë.

Immaculate

----------


## Immaculate

*ORIGJINA E UNIVERSIT!* 

Në ajetin e mëposhtëm kuranor, përshkruhet origjina e universit:

*"Ai është Krijuesi fillestar i qiejve dhe i tokës* (pa pasur asnjë shembull)..." (El-Enam 101)

Ky ajeti Kuranor përputhet plotësisht me zbulimet e shkencës bashkëkohore. Konkluzioni, në të cilin ka arritur astrofizika sot, është se i tërë universi, së bashku me dimensionet e lëndës dhe të kohës, erdhi në ekzistencë si rezultat i një shpërthimi të madh, i cili ka ndodhur menjëherë. Ky fenomen i njohur me emrin Big Beng, vërtetoi se universi ishte krijuar si rezultat i një shpërthimi në një pikë të vetme. Qarqet shkencore moderne janë të një mendimi në lidhje me faktin se Big Bengu është i vetmi shpjegim i arsyeshëm dhe i vërtetuar i zanafillës së universit dhe i mënyrës së krijimit të tij.

 

Përpara se të ndodhte Big Bengu, lënda nuk ekzistonte. Nga kjo gjendje mosekzistence, në të cilën as lënda, as energjia, madje as koha nuk ekzistonin  dhe kjo mund të përshkruhet vetëm në mënyrë metafizike  arrijmë në konkluzionin se lënda, energjia dhe koha janë të tëra të krijuara. Ky argument është një nga zbulimet e fundit të fizikës bashkëkohore, i cili është shpallur në Kuran 1400 vjet më parë.



Nënshënim i fq. 10

Zonat me ngjyrë kafe të errët paraqesin fushën e rrezatimit
Zonat me ngjyrë kafe të lehtë janë të ftohta
Zonat me ngjyrë rozë te lehte janë të nxehta
Zonat me ngjyrë të rozë të errët janë vendet më të nxehta.

Aparaturat e ndjeshme në bordin e satelitit hapësinor COBE, i cili u lëshua nga NASA më 1992, arriti të kapte dukshëm pjesë të mbetura të Big Bengut. Ky zbulim shërben si evidencë për Big Bengun, i cili është shpjegimi shkencor i faktit se universi u krijua nga asgjëja.

----------


## Immaculate

*ZGJERIMI I UNIVERSIT!*

Në Kuran, i cili u shpall katërmbëdhjetë shekuj më parë, në kohën kur shkenca e astronomisë ishte akoma primitive, zgjerimi i universit përshkruhet në këtë mënyrë:

_"Ne me forcën tonë e ngritëm qiellin dhe Ne e zgjerojmë atë ."_ (Edh-Dharijat 47)

Fjala qiell e përmendur në këtë ajet është përdorur në vende të ndryshme në Kuran me kuptimin e hapësirës dhe universit. Edhe këtu, kjo fjalë është përdorur me këtë kuptim. Me fjalë të tjera, në Kuran është shpallur se universi zgjerohet. Pikërisht ky është konkluzioni i arritur sot prej shkencës.

Që para fillimit të shekullit XX, i vetmi mendim i përhapur në të gjithë botën e shkencës ishte se universi ka një gjendje konstante dhe ka ekzistuar përherë pa fillim. Por kërkimet, vëzhgimet dhe llogaritjet e marra prej aparaturave bashkëkohore vërtetuan se universi në të vërtetë ka fillimin dhe argument për këtë është se ai zgjerohet vazhdimisht.

 
Georges Lemaitre

Në fillimet e shekullit XX, fizikanti rus Alexander Friedmann dhe kozmologu belg Georges Lemaitre llogaritën teorikisht se universi është në lëvizje të vazhdueshme dhe se ai zgjerohet.
Ky fakt u vërtetua gjithashtu prej të dhënave të vëzhguara më 1929.

 

Edwin Hubble me teleskopin e tij gjigand

Astronauti amerikan Edwin Hubble, ndërsa po vëzhgonte qiellin me një teleskop, zbuloi se yjet dhe galaktikat vazhdimisht sa vinin dhe largoheshin më shumë nga njëra-tjetra. Një univers, ku çdo gjë lëviz vazhdimisht duke u larguar prej çdo gjëje tjetër, nënkupton një univers vazhdimisht në zgjerim. 

Vëzhgimet e kryera në vitet në vazhdim vërtetuan se universi është në zgjerim e sipër. Ky argument është sqaruar në Kuran në një kohë, kur askush nuk kishte as idenë më të vogël rreth këtyre fakteve. Kjo, sepse Kurani është fjala e Allahut, Krijuesit dhe Sunduesit të tërë universit.

 

Që prej momentit të Big Bengut, universi ka filluar të zgjerohet vazhdimisht me shpejtësi të madhe. Shkencëtarët e krahasojnë zgjerimin e universit me sipërfaqen e një tullumbaci në fryrje e sipër.

----------


## Immaculate

*NDARJA E QIEJVE DHE TOKES!*

Një prej ajeteve që bën fjalë për krijimin e qiejve është edhe ajeti i mëposhtëm:

_A nuk e dinë jobesimtarët se qiejtë dhe toka ishin të ngjitura, dhe Ne i ndamë ato të dyja dhe ujin e bëmë bazë të jetës së çdo gjëje. Përse nuk besojnë?_ (El Enbija 30)

Fjala _retk_ e përkthyer _të ngjitura_, në gjuhën arabe do të thotë  të përziera me njëra-tjetrën, të bashkuara. Kjo fjalë përdoret në ato raste kur u referohemi dy substancave të ndryshme, të cilat përbëjnë një të plotë. Fraza _Ne i ndamë_ është folja arabe _feteka_ dhe nënkupton diçka që vjen si rezultat i shkëputjes apo shkatërrimit të strukturës retk. Çarja e farës së bimës në momentet para  të mbirjes është një nga rastet në të cilat përdoret kjo folje.

Le të shohim përsëri këtë ajet duke pasur në mendje këtë fakt. Në ajet, qielli dhe toka janë subjekti i parë i gjendjes retk. Më pas ata ndahen (feteka) duke u shkëputur nga njëri-tjetri. Kureshtja jonë rritet kur rikujtojmë momentet e para të Big Bengut dhe shohim se e gjithë lënda e universit përfshihej në një pikë të vetme. Me fjalë të tjera, çdo gjë, duke përfshirë qiejtë dhe tokën, të cilat nuk ishin krijuar ende, ishin pjesë e kësaj pike në gjendjen retk. Pas një shpërthimi të fuqishëm, lënda e kësaj pike u nda (feteka) dhe më pas ndodhi  procesi i krijimit të strukturës së tërë universit. 

Kur krahasojmë ajetin kuranor me zbulimet shkencore, shohim se ato përputhen në mënyrë të përkryer me njëra-tjetrën. Fakti më interesant dhe më habitës është se këto zbulime u bënë  vetëm në shekullin XX.

 

Fotoja na paraqet Big Bengun, i cili na bën të qartë edhe një herë se Allahu e krijoi universin prej asgjësë. Big Bengu është një teori e vërtetuar me dëshmi të qarta shkencore. Megjithëse disa shkencëtarë u përpoqën të sillnin teori të kundërta me Big Bengun, dëshmitë e qarta shkencore bënë që kjo teori të pranohej tërësisht prej komunitetit shkencor.

----------


## Immaculate

RRUMBULLAKESIA E TOKES!

*Ai krijoi qiejt e tokën me qëllim të caktuar. Ai ia mbështjell natën ditës dhe ditën ia mbështjell natës.*  (Ez-Zumer 5) 



Fjalët e përdorura në Kuran për të përshkruar universin janë mjaft të qarta. Fjala arabe, e cila është përkthyer mbështjellë në ajetin e mësipërm, është fjala tekuir. Në fjalorët arabë kjo fjalë përdoret për të përshkruar mbështjelljen e një gjëje rreth një gjëje tjetër, siç mbështillet çallma rreth kokës.

Informacioni i dhënë në këtë ajet për mbështjelljen e ditës dhe natës me njëra-tjetrën na ndihmon të njohim formën e tokës. Kjo mbështjellje mund të ndodhë vetëm nëse toka është e rrumbullakët. Kjo do të thotë se rrumbullakësia e tokës është thënë në mënyrë të tërthortë, në Kuran, që në shekullin VII. 

Nuk duhet të harrojmë se gjuha arabe është një gjuhë shumë e pasur dhe përdorimi i kësaj foljeje është i rrallë, gjë që tregon fare qartë se përdorimi i saj është bërë me qëllim.

Sidoqoftë, ne duhet të sjellim ndërmend se njohuritë e astronomisë të asaj kohe e perceptonin botën krejt ndryshe. Atëherë mendohej se bota ishte një plan i sheshtë dhe të gjitha përllogaritjet dhe shpjegimet shkencore ishin të bazuara mbi këtë besim. Ajetet kuranore përmbajnë informacione, te cilat ne kemi mundur ti njohim vetëm disa shekuj më parë. Përderisa Kurani është fjala e Allahut, ai përdorur fjalët më të sakta e më preçize, kur flitet për përshkrimin e universit.

----------


## Immaculate

*STREHE  E SIGURTE*

Në Kuran, Allahu na tërheq vëmendjen ndaj një vetie mjaft interesante të qiellit:

*"Qiellin e kemi bërë si strehë të sigurtë e të mbrojtur"* (El Enbija 32)

Kjo veti e qiellit është vërtetuar prej kërkimeve shkencore të kryera në shekullin XX.

Atmosfera, e cila rrethon tokën, kryen shërbime jetike për të siguruar vazhdimësinë e jetës. Duke shkatërruar mjaft meteorë të mëdhenj e të vegjël gjatë përpjekjeve të tyre për të arritur tokën, ajo i ndalon ata që të përplasen me tokën dhe të dëmtojnë gjallesat.

Për më tepër, atmosfera filtron rrezet e dritës që vijnë nga hapësira, të cilat janë të dëmshme për krijesat e gjalla. Fakti më interesant është se vetëm rrezet e padëmshme e të nevojshme - drita e tejdukshme, rrezet e shkurtra ultraviolet dhe valët e radios - janë në gjendje të përshkojnë atmosferën. I gjithë ky rrezatim është i domosdoshëm për jetën. Atmosfera lejon kalimin vetëm të një pjese të rrezeve të shkurtra ultraviolet, të cilat janë mjaft të domosdoshme për procesin e fotosintezës te bimët dhe për ekzistencën e të gjithë gjallesave. Pjesa më e madhe e rrezeve të gjata ultraviolet të lëshuara nga dielli filtrohen prej shtresës së ozonit në atmosferë dhe vetëm një pjesë e kufizuar dhe esenciale e tyre arrijnë në Tokë.

Vetia mbrojtëse e atmosferës nuk mbaron këtu. Atmosfera mbron gjithashtu tokën prej të ftohtit ngrirës të hapësirës, i cili arrin deri në minus 270 gradë celcius. 

 

Atmosfera lejon që të arrijnë në Tokë vetëm rrezet e nevojshme për jetën. Për shembull, rrezet ultraviolet arrijnë në Tokë në një përpjestim të caktuar. Vetëm në sajë të këtij fakti është e mundur kryerja procesit të fotosintezës te bimët dhe, rrjedhimisht, vazhdimi i jetës për të gjitha gjallesat.

 

Ky ilustrim na tregon meteorët, të cilët janë gati për tu përplasur me tokën. Trupat qiellorë, gjatë udhëtimit në hapësirë, mund të paraqesin kërcënim serioz për Tokën, por Allahu, i Cili ka krijuar çdo gjë në mënyrën më të përkryer, e ka bërë atmosferën një strehë mbrojtëse. Falë kësaj mbrojtjeje të përkryer, gati të gjithë meteorët nuk mund ta dëmtojnë Tokën, sepse kur arrijnë atmosferën ata shpërbëhen në miliona copa të vogla.
 

Vazhdon ne postimin tjeter...

----------


## Immaculate

Vazhdimi...

Pjesa më e madhe e njerëzve, kur shohin qiellin, nuk mendojnë rreth vetive mbrojtëse të atmosferës. Ata thuajse nuk mendojnë kurrë se çfarë vendi do të kishte qenë Toka nëse kjo strukturë nuk do të ekzistonte. Fotografia lart paraqet një krater gjigand të krijuar nga një meteor, i cili ra në Arizona, në SHBA. Sikur të mos ekzistonte atmosfera, miliona meteorë do të binin në Tokë dhe ajo do të bëhej një vend i pabanueshëm. Por vetitë mbrojtëse të atmosferës bëjnë të mundur që krijesat të jetojnë të sigurta. Kjo është sigurisht mbrojtja që Allahu ka vendosur për njerëzit, e cila është shpallur në Kuran.

Nuk është vetëm atmosfera ajo që e mbron Tokën nga efektet shkatërruese dhe dëmtuese të hapësirës. Së bashku me atmosferën, brezi Van Alen, një shtresë, e cila krijohet si rezultat i fushës magnetike të Tokës, gjithashtu shërben si një fushë mbrojtëse kundër rrezatimeve të dëmshme, të cilat kërcënojnë planetin tonë. Ky rrezatim, i cili vazhdimisht lëshohet prej diellit dhe yjeve të tjera, është vdekjeprurës për gjallesat. Nëse brezi Van Alen nuk do të ekzistonte, energjia e shpërthimeve masive të quajtura shpërthime diellore, të cilat hasen vazhdimisht në Diell, do të shkatërronin çdo formë jete në Tokë.

Dr. Hugh Ross, duke folur mbi rëndësinë që ka për jetën tonë brezi Van Alen, ndër të tjera thotë:

_Në fakt, Toka ka dendësinë më të lartë se çdo planet tjetër në Sistemin Diellor. Bërthama e madhe e hekur-nikelit është shkaku i ekzistencës së fushës sonë të madhe magnetike. Kjo fushë magnetike formon shtresën mbrojtëse kundër rrezatimit Van-Alen, e cila e mbron Tokën nga rrezet bombarduese. Nëse nuk do të ishte kjo mburojë, jeta në Tokë do të ishte e pamundur. I vetmi planet tjetër shkëmbor që ka fushë magnetike është Mërkuri, por fuqia e fushës së tij është 100 herë më e vogël se e Tokës. Madje as Venusi  planeti ynë motër  nuk ka fushë magnetike. Mburoja rrezatuese Van-Alen është një dizenjim unik për Tokën._

 

Shtresa magnetosferike e formuar prej fushës magnetike të Tokës i shërben asaj si një fushë mbrojtëse prej trupave qiellorë dhe rrezeve kozmike të dëmshme. Në foton lart duket qartë kjo shtresë magnetosferike, e cila quhet ndryshe Brezat Van Alen. Këta  breza rrethues ndodhen me mijëra kilometra larg Tokës dhe mbrojnë të gjitha krijesat në tokë prej energjisë shkatërruese të ardhur nga hapësira.
Të gjitha këto zbulime shkencore vërtetojnë se Toka është e mbrojtur në një mënyrë tepër të veçantë. Gjëja më e rëndësishme është se kjo mbrojtje na u bë e njohur në Kuran 1400 vjet më parë, në ajetin: Qiellin e kemi bërë strehë të sigurtë e të mbrojtur.

Vazhdon postimin tjeter...

----------


## Immaculate

Vazhdimi...

Energjia e çliruar në një prej këtyre shpërthimeve të viteve të fundit është e barabartë me energjinë e çliruar nga shpërthimi i 100 miliardë bombave atomike, si ajo që u hodh në Hiroshimë. Pesëdhjetë e tetë orë pas shpërthimit, u vërejt se gjilpërat magnetike të busullave paraqitnin një lëvizje jo të zakonshme dhe 250 km mbi atmosferën e Tokës, temperatura u rrit menjëherë në 2500 gradë Celcius.

 

Energjia që çlirohet nga një shpërthim diellor është kaq e madhe, saqë mendja e njeriut e ka të vështirë ta konceptojë. Një shpërthim i vetëm është i barabartë me energjinë e çliruar nga 100 miliardë bomba atomike si ajo e hedhur në Hiroshimë. Bota është e mbrojtur nga efektet shkatërruese të kësaj energjie prej atmosferës dhe brezit rrethues Van Alen.



Duke u larguar prej Tokës, e cila është e përshtatur në mënyrë të përkryer për jetën njerëzore, përtej atmosferës, në hapësirë ne hasim një të ftohtë ngrirës. Bota është e mbrojtur prej të ftohtit ngrirës të hapësirës, i cili arrin në  270oC, në sajë të atmosferës.

Me pak fjalë, një sistem i përkryer funksionon mbi Tokë. Ai e rrethon botën tonë dhe e mbron prej kërcënimeve të jashtme. Vetëm në kohët e fundit shkencëtarët arritën të mësojnë disa gjëra rreth tij, kurse Allahu na ka njoftuar në Kuran për mburojën mbrojtëse të Tokës që shekuj më parë.

----------


## Immaculate

*QIELLI KTHYES!* 

Ajeti i njëmbëdhjetë i sures Et-Tarik në Kuran, i referohet vetisë *kthyese* të qiellit:

*"Betohem në qiellin që kthen."* (Et-Tarik 11) 

Siç dihet, atmosfera, e cila rrethon Tokën, përbëhet nga disa shtresa. Secila prej tyre luan një rol të rëndësishëm në dobi të jetës. Kërkimet kanë nxjerrë në dritë se këto shtresa janë të specializuara në kthimin mbrapsht të trupave apo rrezeve që vijnë nga hapësira apo nga vetë Toka. Tani le të shqyrtojmë disa shembuj të funksionit *kthyes* të shtresave që e rrethojnë Tokën.

Troposfera, e cila ndodhet 13 deri në 15 km mbi Tokë, luan rol në kondensimin e ujit që vjen në gjendjen e avujve nga sipërfaqja e Tokës dhe në *kthimin* poshtë të tij në formë shiu.

Shtresa e ozonit me lartësi 25 km nga toka reflekton rrezatimin e dëmshëm dhe rrezet ultraviolet, të cilat vijnë nga hapësira dhe i *kthen* të dyja mbrapsht në hapësirë.

Jonosfera *kthen* valët e radios të transmetuara nga Toka duke i kthyer poshtë në pjesë të ndryshme të saj, tamam si një satelit pasiv komunikimi, duke bërë të mundur kështu transmetimin e valëve radiofonike dhe televizive në një distancë tepër të largët.

Shtresa magnetosferike *kthen* mbrapsht grimcat e dëmshme radioaktive që përhapen nga Dielli dhe yjet e tjera, para se të arrijnë Tokën.
Fakti që gjithë këto veti të shtresave të atmosferës, të zbuluara vetëm kohët e fundit, janë shpallur në Kuran prej shumë shekujsh provon bindshëm se *Kurani është Fjala e Allahut*.

 

Prezenca e ujit është mjaft e rëndësishme për jetën në Tokë. Një nga faktorët që ndikon në formimin e ujit është Troposfera, e cila është një prej shtresave të atmosferës. Shtresa e Troposferës kondenson ujin që vjen në gjendje avujsh nga sipërfaqja e Tokës dhe e *kthen* poshtë në formë shiu.

 

Shtresa atmosferike, e cila bllokon rrezet që mund të jenë shkatërruese për jetën në Tokë, është Ozonosfera. Ajo *kthen* rrezet e dëmshme të ardhura nga hapësira, siç janë ato ultraviolet, duke parandaluar arritjen e tyre në Tokë.

 

Secila shtresë e atmosferës ka veti të dobishme për jetën e krijesave. Shtresa e Jonosferës, për shembull, e cila është një nga shtresat më të larta të atmosferës, *kthen* valët e radios të lëshuara nga një qendër e caktuar poshtë në Tokë dhe bën të mundur kështu që këto valë të kapen në distanca të mëdha.

----------


## Immaculate

*SHTRESAT E ATMOSFERES!* 

Një nga faktet shkencore të zbuluara kohët e fundit është përbërja e qiellit nga shtatë shtresa.

*"Allahu krijoi për ju çdo gjë që gjendet në tokë, pastaj vullnetin e vet Ai drejtoi qiellit dhe i përsosi ata shtatë qiej. Ai është i gjithëdijshmi për çdo gjë."*  {El Bekare 29}

*"Mandej e mësyu qiellin*  (krijimin e qiellit)  *e ai ishte tym*  (mjegullinë që ishte si materie e parë) *... Dhe ata i krijoi shtatë qiej brenda dy ditëve dhe secilit qiell i caktoi atë që i nevojitej."*  (Fusilet 11-12)

Fjala qiell në gjuhën arabe përdoret me disa kuptime. Në disa raste ajo ka kuptimin e atmosferës. Në disa raste ajo ka kuptimin e universit. Kur përdoret në numrin shumës, ajo në përgjithësi ka një kuptim më të gjerë se fjala univers, pasi përfshin universin, i cili përbën qiellin e parë, dhe gjashtë qiej të tjerë. 

Por nëse ne i japim fjalës qiej kuptimin e parë, d.mth. atë të atmosferës, atëherë  arrijmë në përfundimin se atmosfera që rrethon planetin tonë përbëhet nga shtatë shtresa. 

Me të vërtetë, sot është bërë i njohur fakti se atmosfera që rrethon Tokën, përbëhet prej disa shtresave të ndryshme, të cilat shtrihen mbi njëra-tjetrën. Dhe për më tepër numri i këtyre shtresave është i njëjtë me numrin e përmendur në Kuran, d.m.th. shtatë shtresa. Kjo temë përshkruhet nga një burim shkencor si më poshtë:

_"Shkencëtarët kanë zbuluar se atmosfera përbëhet prej disa shtresave të ndryshme. Shtresat ndryshojnë nga njëra-tjetra nga vetitë e tyre fizike, si trysnia dhe lloji i gazeve. Shtresa atmosferike më e afërt me Tokën quhet  TROPOSFERË . Ajo zë 90% të atmosferës. Shtresa mbi troposferë quhet  STRATOSFERË . Shresa tjetër ku përthyhen rrezet ultraviolet quhet  SHTRESA E OZONIT . Shtresa tjetër quhet  MEZOSFERË .  TERMOSFERA  shtrihet mbi mezosferë. Gazet e jonizuara formojnë një shtresë brenda termosferës, e cila quhet  JONOSFERË . Shtresa më e skajshme e atmosferës së Tokës shtrihet prej 480 km deri në 960 km. Kjo pjesë quhet  EKZOSFERË ."_

 
ATMOSFERE
TOKA

Toka i ka të gjitha kushtet që i nevojiten jetës. Një prej tyre është atmosfera, e cila shërben si një fushë mbrojtëse për gjallesat. Sot është një fakt i njohur që atmosfera është e përbërë prej shtresave të ndryshme të shtrira mbi njëra-tjetrën. Kjo gjë është e përshkruar ekzaktësisht në Kuran, ku thuhet se atmosfera përbëhet prej shtatë shtresave. Kjo është sigurisht një prej mrekullive të Kuranit.

 

Katërmbëdhjetë shekuj më parë, kur të gjithë besonin se qielli ishte unik e i pandarë, Kurani shpalli mrekullinë e ndarjes në shtresa dhe për më tepër  *shtatë*  shtresa. Shkenca moderne nga ana tjetër, zbuloi faktin se atmosfera, e cila rrethon Tokën, përbëhet prej shtatë shtresave bazë dhe këtë arriti ta zbulojë jo shumë kohë më parë. 
Nëse ne numërojmë shtresat e cituara prej këtij burimi, shohim se atmosfera përbëhet ekzaktësisht nga shtatë shtresa, siç është shpallur edhe në ajetin kuranor.
*1.	Troposfera
2.	Stratosfera
3.	Ozonosfera
4.	Mezosfera
5.	Termosfera
6.	Jonosfera
7.	Ekzosfera*

Një tjetër mrekulli e ajeteve kuranore që përmendin këtë fakt shtjellohet kur lexojmë pjesën e fundit të ajetit të dymbëdhjetë të sures Fusilet:   *secilit qiell i caktoi atë që i nevojitej*. Me fjalë të tjera, në këtë ajet Allahu deklaron se Ai caktoi çdo qielli funksionin e vet. 

Dhe me të vërtetë, siç e kemi parë edhe në postimin e mëparshëm, secila prej këtyre shtresave ka funksione jetike në dobi të njerëzimit dhe të gjitha formave të tjera të jetës në Tokë. Çdo shtresë pra ka një funksion të veçantë, duke filluar nga formimi i shiut, deri te mbrojtja prej rrezeve të dëmshme, nga reflektimi i valëve radiofonike e televizive, deri tek mënjanimi i efekteve katastrofike të meteorëve. 

Një prej këtyre funksioneve për shembull, është deklaruar në një burim shkencor si vijon:
*Atmosfera e Tokës ka 7 shtresa. Shtresa më e ulët quhet troposferë. Shiu, bora dhe era formohen dhe ndodhin vetëm në troposferë.* 
Kjo është një prej mrekullive hyjnore, sepse këto argumente, të cilat u zbuluan vetëm në sajë të teknologjisë së shekullit XX, janë shpallur në Kuran 1400 vjet më parë.

----------


## Immaculate

*FUNKSIONI I MALEVE!* 

Kurani tërheq vëmendjen kundrejt një funksioni gjeologjik mjaft të rëndësishëm të maleve.

*Ne kemi krijuar male të patundura në tokë me qëllim që ajo që të mos lëkundet dhe tronditet bashkë me ta...*  (El Enbija 31)

Siç vihet re, në këtë ajet është shpallur se malet luajnë rol në parandalimin e tronditjeve dhe lëkundjeve të Tokës.

 

Figura 1
Oqean
Sedimente
Korja kontinentale
Mbulesa
Moho 
Distanca horizontale e pashkallëzuar
Malet e kanë pjesën e tyre nën sipërfaqen e tokës më të madhe se ajo mbi sipërfaqe. (TOKA, Press & Siever, fq. 413)

 

Figura 2
Ishujt britanikë
Gjermania veriore
Alpet
Evropa
Platforma ruse
Kaukazet
Sektori skematik. Malet, si kollona, kanë rrënjë të thella të fiksuara në tokë. (Anatomia e Tokës, Cailleux fq. 220)

 

Figura 3
Shtrirja e maleve
Erozioni
Depozitim
Niveli i detit
Sipërfaqja kontinentale
Rrënja e malit
Mbulesa
Ilustrimi tjetër na tregon se malet kanë formën e kollonave, në sajë të thellësisë së rrënjëve të tyre. (Shkenca e Tokës, Tarbuck & Lutgens, fq. 158)

Vazhdon postimin tjeter...

----------


## Immaculate

Vazhdimi...

Ky argument nuk ishte i njohur nga askush në kohën kur u shpall Kurani. Në të vërtetë, ai u zbulua jo shumë kohë më parë dhe kjo vetëm si rezultat i zbulimeve të gjeologjisë bashkëkohore. 
Sipas këtyre zbulimeve, malet shfaqen si rezultat i lëvizjeve dhe i përplasjeve të shtresave masive, të cilat formojnë koren e Tokës. 

 

Kur dy shtresa përplasen me njëra-tjetrën, shtresa më e fortë rrëshqet poshtë shtresës tjetër, e cila përkulet në majë duke formuar lartësitë dhe malet. Shtresa e poshtme fillon e zgjerohet duke u shtrirë thellë në tokë. Kjo nënkupton se pjesa e poshtme e maleve është po aq të madhe sa edhe pjesa e dukshme mbi Tokë.
Në një tekst shkencor, struktura e maleve është përshkruar si më poshtë:

 

_Atje ku kontinentet janë më të trasha, si p.sh. vargmalet, korja zhytet thellë në mbulesë (mantel)._ 

 

Në sajë të shtrirjes nën tokë dhe mbi tokë, malet i mbërthejnë shtresat e ndryshme të tokës së bashku si një kunj. Korja e Tokës përmban shtresa që janë në lëvizje të vazhdueshme. Kjo veti mbërthyese e maleve parandalon tronditjet me shtrirje të gjerë, duke e fiksuar koren e tokës, e cila ka një strukturë tepër të lëvizshme.

Në një ajet kuranor, kjo veti e maleve është vënë në dukje nga një krahasim i maleve me kunjat:

*A nuk e bëmë Ne tokën të përshtatshme për jetë, ndërsa malet i bëmë si kunja?*  (En-Nebe 6-7)

Me fjalë të tjera, duke u shtrirë mbi dhe nën sipërfaqen e Tokës në ato pika ku lidhen dhe bashkohen shtresat e ndryshme, malet i mbajnë lidhur këto shtresa me njëra-tjetrën. Në këtë mënyrë, ato fiksojnë koren e Tokës dhe parandalojnë grumbullimin mbi shtresën e magmës ose ndërmjet shtresave të saj. Shkurt, ne mund ti krahasojmë malet me gozhdët, të cilat mbajnë dërrasat të mbërthyera së bashku.

Vetia fiksuese e maleve në literaturën shkencore është përshkruar me termin isostazi që do të thotë:

_Ekuilibri i përgjithshëm i kores së Tokës i mbajtur nga qarkullimi i materialeve shkëmbore poshtë sipërfaqes, si rezultat i shtypjes gravitacionale._ 

Ky rol kaq i rëndësishëm i maleve, i cili u zbulua nga gjeologjia moderne dhe nga kërkimet sizmike, është shpallur në Kuran shekuj më parë si një shembull i dijes absolute të krijimit të Allahut.

*Ne kemi krijuar male të patundura në tokë me qëllim që ajo që të mos lëkundet dhe tronditet bashkë me ta...*  (El Enbija 31)

----------


## Immaculate

*LEVIZJA E MALEVE!* 

Në një ajet tjetër, na bëhet e ditur se malet nuk janë të palëvizshme ashtu siç mund të na duket, por ato janë në një lëvizje të vazhdueshme.

*Kur i sheh malet, mendon se ato janë të palëvizshme, ndërsa ato lëvizin...*  (En-Neml 88)

Kjo lëvizje e maleve ndodh si pasojë e lëvizjes së kores së Tokës, mbi të cilën ato janë vendosur. Korja e Tokës noton mbi shtresën e mantelit, e cila është më e dendur. 

Ishte fillimi i shekullit XX kur për herë të parë në histori, një shkencëtar gjerman me emrin Alfred Wegener deklaroi se kontinentet kanë qenë të bashkuara së bashku në kohën e krijimit të tokës, por më pas u zhvendosën në drejtime të ndryshme dhe u ndanë duke u larguar larg njëri-tjetrit.

Gjeologët kuptuan se Wegener  kishte të drejtë vetëm në vitin 1980, pra pesëdhjetë vjet pas vdekjes së tij. Sipas fjalës së Wegener në një artikull të publikuar në vitin 1915, kontinentet në tokë u bashkuan së bashku rreth 500 milionë vjet më parë duke formuar nje masë të madhe te quajtur Pangaea e lokalizuar ne Polin e Veriut.

Afërsisht 180 milionë vjet më parë, Pangaea u nda në dy pjesë, të cilat u zhvendosën në drejtime të ndryshme. Një prej këtyre kontinenteve madhështore ishte Gondwana, e cila përfshinte Afrikën, Australinë, Antarktidën dhe Indinë. E dyta ishte Laurasia, e cila përfshinte Evropën, Amerikën e Veriut dhe Azinë përveç Indisë. Njëqind e pesëdhjetë  milionë vjet pas kësaj ndarjeje, Gondwana dhe Laurasia u ndanë në pjesë më të vogla.

Këto kontinente, të cilat u shfaqën pas ndarjes së Pangaeas janë spostuar mbi sipërfaqen e Tokës disa centimetra çdo vit, duke shkaktuar ndryshime në përqindjen e tokës dhe detit.

Kjo lëvizje u zbulua si rezultat i kërkimeve gjeologjike të kryera në fillim të shekullit XX. Kjo lëvizje e kores së Tokës është shpjeguar nga shkencëtarët si më poshtë:

_Korja dhe pjesa e sipërme e mantelit, me një trashësi 100 km, janë të ndara në segmente të quajtura shtresa. Gjenden gjashtë shtresa të mëdha dhe disa shtresa të vogla. Sipas teorisë të quajtur tektonika e shtresave, këto shtresa lëvizin në Tokë, duke mbajtur me vete dyshemenë e kontinenteve dhe oqeaneve. Lëvizja e kontinenteve është llogaritur të jetë 1-5 cm në vit. Gjatë kohës që shtresat vazhdojnë të lëvizin, ato realizojnë një ndryshim të vogël në gjeografinë e Tokës. Për shembull, çdo vit, Oqeani Atlantik bëhet pak më i gjerë._

Në Kuran është përmendur lëvizja e maleve. Sot, shkencëtarët bashkëkohorë për këtë lëvizje përdorin termin lëvizja kontinentale.

Është e padiskutueshme që kjo është një prej mrekullive të Kuranit, pasi ky argument shkencor u zbulua vetëm kohët e fundit nga shkencëtarët.

 

Lëvizja kontinentale
200 milionë vjet më parë
135 milionë vjet më parë
65 milionë vjet më parë
Sot
Hemisfera perëndimore 50 milionë vjet më pas
Hemisfera lindore 50 milionë vjet më pas
Fotografia në të majtë tregon pozicionin e kontinenteve në të kaluarën. Nëse lëvizja e kontinenteve do të vazhdojë në të njëjtën mënyrë, miliona vite më pas, ato do të jenë në pozicionin e treguar në foton në të djathtë.

----------


## Immaculate

*MREKULLIA TE HEKURI!* 

Hekuri është një nga elementet e përmendura në Kuran. Në suren 'El Hadid', d.m.th. në suren e Hekurit, thuhet:

*"Ne e kemi zbritur hekurin, në të cilin ka forcë të madhe dhe dobi për njerëzit..."*  (El Hadid 25)

Fjala  *zbritur*  e përdorur veçanërisht për hekurin në këtë ajet, mund të mendohet se ka një kuptim metaforik që do të thotë se hekuri është dhuruar për të mirën e njerëzimit. Por, nëse ne do të marrin në konsideratë kuptimin e drejtpërdrejtë të fjalës, i cili është,  *i zbritur fizikisht nga qielli*, ne kuptojmë se në këtë ajet gjejmë një mrekulli shkencore mjaft domethënëse.

Në sajë të kërkimeve astronomike është zbuluar se hekuri i gjendur në rruzullin tokësor ka ardhur prej yjeve gjigandë të hapësirës.
Metalet e rënda në univers janë krijuar në bërthamën e yjeve të mëdha. Gjithësesi, Sistemi ynë Diellor nuk zotëron një strukturë të përshtatshme që të prodhojë vetë hekur. Hekuri mund të prodhohet në yje shumë më të mëdhenj se Dielli, te të cilët temperatura arrin disa qindra miliona gradë. Kur sasia e hekurit në një yll tejkalon një nivel të caktuar, ylli nuk mund ta mbajë atë më gjatë dhe si rezultat ai shpërthen në një shpërthim të quajtur nova ose supernova. Si rezultat i këtij shpërthimi, meteorët, të cilët përmbajnë hekur, shpërndahen nëpër univers dhe lëvizin nëpër hapësirë, derisa të tërhiqen prej forcës gravitacionale të ndonjë trupi qiellor.

E gjithë kjo na bën të qartë se hekuri nuk është formuar në Tokë, por është mbartur nëpërmjet meteorëve pas shpërthimit të yjeve në hapësirë, pra ai  *ka zbritur në tokë*  në të njëjtën mënyrë siç është shpallur në ajetin kuranor. Është e qartë se ky fakt nuk njihej shkencërisht në shekullin VII, në kohën e shpalljes së Kuranit.

 
Kallëp hekuri.

El-Hadid është surja e pesëdhjetë e shtatë e Kuranit. Vlera numerike e fjalës el-hadid në Arabisht është përsëri 57. Vlera numerike si fjalë e vetme hadid është 26. Dhe siç shihet më lart në tabelën periodike, numri atomik i hekurit është 26. Allahu, i Plotfuqishëm na informon për hekurin dhe na tregon neve një mrekulli shkencore së bashku me kodet matematike që ajo përmban.

----------


## Immaculate

*KRIJIMI ÇIFT!* 

*"Larg të metave është Ai që krijoi të gjitha çiftet prej bimëve që mbin toka, apo prej vetë njerëzve apo prej shumë gjërave që ata nuk i dinë."*  (Ja Sin 36)

Megjithëse koncepti i fjalës çift ose dy përdoret kryesisht për mashkullin dhe femrën, shpallja  *prej shumë gjërave që ata nuk i dinë*  ka kuptim më të gjerë. Një prej këtyre kuptimeve është zbuluar në kohën tonë. 

Shkencëtarit britanik Paul Dirac, i cili propozoi se materia është e krijuar në çift, iu dha çmimi Nobël i fizikës në vitin 1933. Ky zbulim i quajtur  _parité_ , pohon se materia është në çift me të kundërtën e saj: anti-materien. Anti-materia mbart vetitë e kundërta të materies. 

 

Për shembull, në kundërshtim me materien, anti-materia ka elektrone të ngarkuara pozitivisht dhe protone të ngarkuara negativisht. Ky fakt shtjellohet kështu nga një burim shkencor:

_... çdo grimcë ka antigrimcën e tij me ngarkesë të kundërt...  ...dhe kjo lidhje e papërcaktuar na tregon se krijimi i çifteve dhe asgjesimi i tyre ndodh në zbrazëtirë në çdo kohë dhe në çdo vend._

----------


## islamway

selamu alejkum


all llahu ta shperblefte me te mira ne kete dhe ne boten tjeter

----------


## xhihadi

esselamu aleikum ue rahmetullah 

Allahu ta shperblefte per punen e bere.

----------


## Immaculate

Allahu ju meshirofte te dyve ju vellezerit e mi dhe i meshirofte te gjithe besimtaret kudo qofshin.

Perpiquni, beni sa me shume te mira e largohuni nga e keqja sa te mundeni, se Allahu sheh punen tuaj, me te vertete Allahu i do punemiret.

Mea selam!

----------


## kiufiu2

Si veshtire qe te gjithe myslimanet te jene punedashes e dashur Immaculate.

Pergezime per punen e respektueshme, por mos ki shprese qe Xhihadi te jete punemire.

----------


## Immaculate

> _Postuar më parë nga kiufiu2_ 
> *Si veshtire qe te gjithe myslimanet te jene punedashes e dashur Immaculate.
> 
> Pergezime per punen e respektueshme, por mos ki shprese qe Xhihadi te jete punemire.*


Ka mjaft muslimane qe jane punedashes por ju nuk i njihni.

Xhihadi nese behet sipas rregullave te Islamit eshte mjaft pune e mire, por me aq sa dini ju rreth islamit eshte veshtire ta kuptoni.

Xhihad do te thote perpjekje, pra ka xhihad ne pune, ka xhihad ne te mesuar, ne marrjen e dijes, ka edhe xhihad me arme ne dore.

Ky i fund duhet nganjehere kur te cenohet e drejta e lirise se besimit apo edhe kur cenohet vendi yt.

Per mendimin tim lufta eshte gjuha e komunikimit ndermjet dy njerezve apo dy grupe te shoqerise te cilet nuk kane me cfare t'i thone me njeri-tjetrit.

Dola nga tema por ja qe nganjehere duhen dhene disa sqarime.

Flm per pergezimet kiufiu.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

